# Diversity factor calculation



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You should look to Europe for your standards.

North America has quite a different standard.


----------



## rock83 (Apr 13, 2019)

telsa said:


> You should look to Europe for your standards.
> 
> North America has quite a different standard.



I know the standards of my country.I will examine and compare the standards of other countries. That's why I want to know the names of other countries' standards or methods of calculation.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Since you are working on your thesis , maybe you could work on asking a specific question ?

If not, I run a side business writing theses for the new gen grads :wink:

PM me :biggrin:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I thought this was gonna be a community diversity thread.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

If the OP is looking for diversity -- he ought to take a field trip to Iraq.

Because of its history, Iraq has just about every kind of gear installed.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

rock83 said:


> I know the standards of my country.I will examine and compare the standards of other countries. That's why I want to know the names of other countries' standards or methods of calculation.


Canadian Electrical Code (CEC)
National Electrical Code (NEC)


----------



## rock83 (Apr 13, 2019)

stuiec said:


> Canadian Electrical Code (CEC)
> National Electrical Code (NEC)



Thank you so much


----------



## Weasel (Jul 14, 2019)

Just visit ncbeec and order a code book and don’t let these bother you


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Weasel said:


> Just visit ncbeec and order a code book and don’t let these bother you


Don't let these -what- bother him?

Why do you have such a tenuous grasp on the English language?

Why are you bumping a 4 month old thread? It's clear that you are looking for trouble. The thread starter has not returned here since he made the thread and got his answer.


----------



## Weasel (Jul 14, 2019)

Hack get a life and leave me alone with my knowledge in electrical I would be your superintendent and fire you and we live in different places and yes I make mistakes on my typing from my phone so what the hell is it to you. I’m not the trouble maker you are


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Weasel said:


> Hack get a life and leave me alone with my knowledge in electrical I would be your superintendent and fire you and we live in different places and yes I make mistakes on my typing from my phone so what the hell is it to you. I’m not the trouble maker you are


You would be my superintendent? And fire me? But I am the best electrician in the world :sad:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

HackWork said:


> You would be my superintendent? And fire me? But I am the best electrician in the world :sad:



:vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> :vs_rocking_banana:


I'm glad to see that my ruination amuses you :vs_mad:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Weasel said:


> Hack get a life and leave me alone with my knowledge in electrical *AND MY AVATAR IS NICER THEN YOUR!!!!
> *



FIFY
:vs_cool:


----------



## Weasel (Jul 14, 2019)

I had a guy tell me the same thing and I fired him because he didn’t know crap . The people that say that have to toot there own horn because nobody else will. Nobody can ever say they are the best in the world. I bet you couldn’t wire a motor starter. Again quit your crying and move on you dumb ass. I let my work speak for itself


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Weasel said:


> I had a guy tell me the same thing and I fired him because he didn’t know crap . The people that say that have to toot there own horn because nobody else will. Nobody can ever say they are the best in the world. I bet you couldn’t wire a motor starter. Again quit your crying and move on you dumb ass. I let my work speak for itself


 I bet I could wire a single pole toggle switch!

Your posts are definitely speaking for yourself.


----------



## Weasel (Jul 14, 2019)

I bet when you was born the doc slapped your mom. I can’t fix stupid. hack I bet you got your ass beat a lot in school


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Weasel said:


> I bet when you was born the doc slapped your mom. I can’t fix stupid. hack I bet you got your ass beat a lot in school


Are you trying to get me excited? Cause I got a murder boner going on right now. Just sayin :smile:


----------



## Weasel (Jul 14, 2019)

Hack just take matters in your on hand and get over the urge


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Weasel said:


> Hack just take matters in your on hand and get over the urge


I could be your superintendent, but I'm really happy that I'm not :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Jul 14, 2019)

Former 2 books NEC and CEC


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Weasel said:


> Former 2 books NEC and CEC



Pssst,, your repeating yourself after the question was answered several months ago. 

Lay off the Tabasco sauce, it’s to hot out there already.


----------



## Weasel (Jul 14, 2019)

Wirenuting said:


> Weasel said:
> 
> 
> > Former 2 books NEC and CEC
> ...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Weasel said:


> Wirenuting said:
> 
> 
> > Im still new and learning this site and I’m not a young buck like y’all on learning I phones but thanks wire nut for the info
> ...


----------



## Weasel (Jul 14, 2019)

Wirenut your not a bad guy and neither is hack. It’s all good. Fixing to watch nascar I’ll be back


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Glad I’m sitting here in the ac watching it on tv this afternoon. Pretty hot out there today.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Weasel said:


> Wirenut your not a bad guy and neither is hack. It’s all good. Fixing to watch nascar I’ll be back


Feel free to actually make an electrical contribution when NASCAR is done:wink:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Weasel said:


> It’s all good. Fixing to watch nascar I’ll be back



No surprises there...


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> No surprises there...


How was your communist rally today? Did all the workers of the world unite yet?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> How was your communist rally today? Did all the workers of the world unite yet?



Don't mind him, all the owners can fire the employee's and close down their shops. Never mind repaying all the money they had to borrow to expand to allow for hiring employee's in the first place. Or the equipment to handle employee's transport to and from jobs. Or the warehouses. 

Lawnboy is why people hate unions. Broken brain. Just like occasional cortex.


----------



## fmwowol (Aug 11, 2019)

You should look to Europe for your standards.

North America has quite a different standard.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Diversity is very important. Like when I have a primary and backup machine and can only run one at a time, the diversity factor for the feeder is 50%.

If you mean people we have two kinds the ones that work and the ones that don’t.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

paulengr said:


> Diversity is very important. Like when I have a primary and backup machine and can only run one at a time, the diversity factor for the feeder is 50%.
> 
> *If you mean people we have two kinds the ones that work and the ones that don’t.*


Yup, real worker/producers and everyone else.


----------



## Wardenclyffe (Jan 11, 2019)

This Thread is more than 245514 days old. It is very likely that it does not need any further discussion and thus bumping it serves no purpose.
If you still feel it is necessary to make a new reply, you can still do so though. 
I am aware that this Thread is rather old but I still want to make a reply.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

telsa said:


> You should look to Europe for your standards.
> 
> North America has quite a different standard.





fmwowol said:


> You should look to Europe for your standards.
> 
> North America has quite a different standard.


 @tesla, looks like you have an admirer.. Took them 4 months to find you!:vs_laugh:


----------

